# Toxic People



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

psychologytoday.com sitesiydi sanırım. TOXIC  People diye bir kavramdan söz ediyor.

Bunu Tam olarak nasıl Türkçe'leştirebiliriz ?

Teşekkürler !

-DELETE-


----------



## dmlthewowbagger

Toksik olarak geçiyor Türkçede, feminist diskurda vs. de kullanılıyor. Ha nasıl çevirebiliriz diye soruyorsanız da bence toksik olarak kalmalı, sosyal bilimlerde geçen anlamını Türkçede verebilecek bir kelime gelmiyor aklıma.


----------



## drowsykush

Türkçe'de de özellikle son zamanlarda çokça rastladığımız ve dilimize yerleşmiş bir kelime toksik.


Zararı dokunan, art niyetli, zehir saçan anlamlarında kullanılır.


----------



## idlewild_south

drowsykush said:


> Türkçe'de de özellikle son zamanlarda çokça rastladığımız ve dilimize yerleşmiş bir kelime toksik.
> 
> 
> Zararı dokunan, art niyetli, zehir saçan anlamlarında kullanılır.



Sn drowsykush,

Bu tip insanların zehir saçmaları ne manada acaba .

Yani zehir maddi bir olgu değil midir?

Teşekkürler !


----------



## drowsykush

idlewild_south said:


> Sn drowsykush,
> 
> Bu tip insanların zehir saçmaları ne manada acaba .
> 
> Yani zehir maddi bir olgu değil midir?
> 
> Teşekkürler !


Merhaba, 

zehir saçmak, zehirli bir maddenin etrafa saçılması anlamında kullanılsa da genel olarak mecazi bir tabirdir. 

Etrafındakilere kötü düşüncelerini aşılayan, sorun çıkarıp ortalığı karıştıran kimse için kullanılır.


----------



## idlewild_south

drowsykush said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> zehir saçmak, zehirli bir maddenin etrafa saçılması anlamında kullanılsa da genel olarak mecazi bir tabirdir.
> 
> Etrafındakilere kötü düşüncelerini aşılayan, sorun çıkarıp ortalığı karıştıran kimse için kullanılır.


Peki
Efendim

Bu insanlar bunu ne için yaparlar? Kendi problemlerinin dışarı yansıması mıdır?

Bu arada Merhaba


----------



## drowsykush

idlewild_south said:


> Peki
> Efendim
> 
> Bu insanlar bunu ne için yaparlar? Kendi problemlerinin dışarı yansıması mıdır?
> 
> Bu arada Merhaba



Genelde bu insanlar sorunlu tipler olur. Çevresindekileri kötü fikirleriyle kışkırtıp bir kaos ortamı oluştururlar. Kısacası fitne fesatçılardır.


----------



## idlewild_south

dmlthewowbagger said:


> Toksik olarak geçiyor Türkçede, feminist diskurda vs. de kullanılıyor. Ha nasıl çevirebiliriz diye soruyorsanız da bence toksik olarak kalmalı, sosyal bilimlerde geçen anlamını Türkçede verebilecek bir kelime gelmiyor aklıma.


Acaba 'Feminist diskurda' nasıl kullanılıyor ?

Teşekkürler !


----------

